# Skrót myślowy



## PA_System

Poniższy fragment artykułu pochodzi z czasopisma Wysokie obcasy:

*Skróty myślowe Jarosława Gowina

''Naszą kulturę cechuje szczególny szacunek do kobiet''. Ciekawa jestem, co pan minister ma na myśli?

Im dłużej słucham pana ministra Gowina, tym mniej rozumiem. Nawet swoją ''kobiecą intuicją'' nie jestem w stanie ogarnąć skrótów myślowych pana ministra. *

Jak byście oddali po angielsku zwrot "skrót myślowy"?  

Zanim podacie tłumaczenia z różnych słowników i serwisów tlumaczeniowych, rzućcie okiem na ten wątek: Another word for 'ellipsis'


----------



## koper2

...I can't get, in a nutshell, what is the minister's way of thinking .


----------



## PA_System

"In a nutshell" to chyba nie do końca to samo, co "skrót myślowy". To znaczy, że wypowiedź co prawda jest złożona z jak najmniejszej liczby słów, ale nadal jest zrozumiała i nie powinna prowadzić do nieporozumienia, podczas gdy skróty myślowy często do tego doprowadzają.


----------



## grassy

Powinieneś od razu w tamtym wątku podać kontekst, bo 38 postów poszło i nikt dalej tam nie jest pewny, o co ci chodziło.


PA_System said:


> *Skróty myślowe Jarosława Gowina
> 
> ''Naszą kulturę cechuje szczególny szacunek do kobiet''. Ciekawa jestem, co pan minister ma na myśli?
> 
> Im dłużej słucham pana ministra Gowina, tym mniej rozumiem. Nawet swoją ''kobiecą intuicją'' nie jestem w stanie ogarnąć skrótów myślowych pana ministra. *
> 
> Jak byście oddali po angielsku zwrot "skrót myślowy"?


Tłumaczenie to coś więcej niż próba znalezienia dosłownego odpowiednika słowa z tekstu źródłowego. Jak takowego nie ma, to musisz coś innego wymyślić, bo inaczej twoje tłumaczenie będzie kiepskie. W przypadku artykułu z gazety opiniotwórczej najważniejsze jest to, żeby zachować _sens_ wypowiedzi.
A jak zrozumieć tutaj sens wypowiedzi? Po pierwsze warto się zastanowić, czy autorka poprawnie używa terminu _skrót myślowy_. Pobieżnie przeczytałem artykuł i autorka wypomina Gowinowi brak logiki, przeinaczanie faktów i w ogóle dziwne rozumowanie. Nie za bardzo mi się to kojarzy ze skrótami myślowymi, dlatego moim zdaniem nie warto starać się tego tłumaczyć dosłownie i trzeba to zastąpić czym innym np. _Gowin's strange reasoning_.


koper2 said:


> ...I can't get, in a nutshell, what is the minister's way of thinking *is* .


----------



## PA_System

Widzisz, ja sobie doskonale zdaję z tego wszystkiego sprawę, ale problem polega na tym, że nie ma żadnego kontekstu i jestem zmuszony regulaminem forum do wymyślania go lub znajdowania na siłę.

Z ciekawości: jak byś uzasadnił swoją opinię, że dziennikarka błędnie używa tego terminu? Jak ty go rozumiesz? Może jesteś w stanie podać jakiś przykład albo pamiętasz, jak sam go użyłeś w jakiejś sytuacji?

Chyba właśnie cały problem polega na tym, że skrót myślowy jest czymś bardzo ulotnym, że tak powiem i ciężko jest go wsadzić w jakieś konkretne ramy.


----------



## grassy

PA_System said:


> Z ciekawości: jak byś uzasadnił swoją opinię, że dziennikarka błędnie używa tego terminu? Jak ty go rozumiesz? Może jesteś w stanie podać jakiś przykład albo pamiętasz, jak sam go użyłeś w jakiejś sytuacji?


Dla mnie skrót myślowy to uproszczenie językowe, natomiast dla Jucewicz w tym artykule skróty myślowe to też wypowiedzi nieprawdziwe (alkohol jest przyczyną przemocy wobec kobiet) oraz te niezrozumiałe (naszą kulturę cechuje szczególny szacunek do kobiet). To drugie już bardziej pasuje jako skrót myślowy, bo jest to wypowiedź bardzo ogólna, a Gowin mógł mieć na myśli coś bardziej szczególnego.

Przykład skrótu myślowego:

_"To był pewien skrót myślowy. Wymogłem te decyzję na kierownictwie partii" - Lech Kaczyński do dziennikarzy w Sejmie, komentując swoją wcześniejszą wypowiedź na antenie Polskiego Radia, że "kazał wyrzucić [ ze stanowiska premiera ] Marcinkiewicza" 

Skrót myślowy – Muzeum IV RP_


----------



## PA_System

Świetny przykład. Dzięki.


----------



## jasio

grassy said:


> Dla mnie skrót myślowy to uproszczenie językowe,


Raczej logiczne, bo polega na fragmentarycznym przedstawieniu wnioskowania albo na założeniu, że inni podzielają nasze założenia.
Definicja skrót myślowy w języku polski



grassy said:


> natomiast dla Jucewicz w tym artykule skróty myślowe to też wypowiedzi nieprawdziwe (alkohol jest przyczyną przemocy wobec kobiet) oraz


Gazeta Wyborcza, jako medium zaangażowane politycznie i programowo wrogie obozowi, w którym jest Gowin, ma żywotny interes w tym, żeby przedstawiać przedstawicieli obozu rządzącego jako kłamców, idiotów i złodziei - bez względu na to, czy w danym, konkretnym, przypadku jest to zgodne z prawdą. Dlatego nie traktowałbym ich wypowiedzi jako miarodajnych językowo. To raczej chwyty erystyczne.



grassy said:


> te niezrozumiałe (naszą kulturę cechuje szczególny szacunek do kobiet). To drugie już bardziej pasuje jako skrót myślowy, bo jest to wypowiedź bardzo ogólna, a Gowin mógł mieć na myśli coś bardziej szczególnego.


Choćby to, że na tle innych kultur europejskich w tym samym okresie kobiety w Polsce miały szczególnie silną pozycję i były otoczone szczególnym szacunkiem. I to akurat jest prawda - przynajmniej do lat 70 ubiegłego wieku. Ale taka rola polemisty, żeby "nie rozumieć", to wtedy przynajmniej można się nie zgodzić. A to, że 100 lat temu było to daleko niewystarczające, jak na oczekiwania p. Jucewicz, to już inna historia.

Ale tak naprawdę, należałoby zapytać Gowina, co dokładnie miał na myśli.


----------



## koper2

Uważam, że "skrót myślowy" to nonsens; jak można skrócić myśl? Można coś powiedzieć zwięźle, omówić pokrótce, streścić ale "skrócić myśl" aby otrzymać "skrót myślowy" to purnonsense.

To cut a long story short, it is that illogical collocation of the noun and adjective that makes the translation of "skrót myślowy" into English almost impossible.


----------



## PA_System

Nie zgodzę się. Czasami myśl da się skrócić. Dzieje się to wtedy, gdy wyrażenie jej w całej okazałości, absolutnie od A do Z, wymagałoby poświęcenia zbyt dużej ilości czasu. 

Dzisiaj mi się to przytrafiło na innym portalu. Użyłem skrótu myśliwego i to całkiem intuicyjnie, wręcz podświadomie. 

Otóż, dyskutowałem z osobą A na temat słowa krytykować, co wynikło z tego, że wcześniej osoba Z wypowiadała się na temat jakiegos filmu, mówiąc "mnie się nie podoba, ale nie krytykuję". Osoba X stwierdziła, że gdybyś nie krytykował to byś siedział cicho, więc krytykujesz. Osoba A na to odpowiedziała, że słownikowo "krytykować" oznacza właśnie wyrażać opinię, na co zwróciłem uwagę, że właśnie słownikowo oznacza wytykać błędy, oceniać negatywnie. Osoba A na to, że cos się musiało zmienić na przestrzeni lat, bo pamięta, że słownikowo kiedyś oznaczało wyrażać opinię, podając za argument, że nawet w łacinie  słowo od którego pochodzi "krytykować", oznacza wyrażać opinię. Ja na to, że nic się nie zmieniło i że zawsze tak było i że jedynie w szczególnych kontekstach krytyka jest wyrażeniem opinii. Osoba A wytknela mi sprzeczność. Niestety nie poznałem uzasadnienia tego oskarżenia, bo osoba ta już się nie odezwała. Mogę się jedynie domyślać, że chodziło o to, że powiedziałem, że ZAWSZE tak było, czyli w jego mniemaniu zawsze od kiedy tylko słowo "krytykować" weszło do polszczyzny. Oczywiście miałem na myśli to, że zawsze na przestrzeni ostatnich lat, a nie od samego początku kształtowania się języka. 
Nie wiem, czy powyższy opis pozwala w pełni zrozumieć tę sytuację, ale wydaje mi się właśnie, że można to określić mianem "skrótu myślowego".


----------



## koper2

Krytyk filmowy, teatralny, etc., może krytykować pozytywnie lub negatywnie. Jeśli krytykuje pozytywnie dzieło filmowe, spektakl teatralny, to nie nazywamy go chwalcą, apologetą, tylko nadal nazywamy go krytykiem.


----------



## PA_System

Ty tak na poważnie?


----------



## koper2

Tak.


----------



## PA_System

Przedstawiasz bardzo niski poziom prowadzenia dyskusji. 

Wyraźnie napisałem, że w szczególnych kontekstach "krytykować" może być równoznaczne z wyrażanie opinii. Po co więc banał powyżej? Już nie wspominając, że słowem nie odniosłeś się do meritum.


----------



## koper2

PA_System said:


> Przedstawiasz bardzo niski poziom prowadzenia dyskusji.


Możliwe, uważam, że spora część tych rozważań to zbyteczne i przesadne "hairsplitting".


----------



## PA_System

Aha, i po prostu odczuwałeś nieodpartą żądzę, żeby się wypowiadać w tym watku, mimo że nie masz nic konkretnego do wniesienia. 

Talk about logic.


----------



## koper2

PA_System said:


> Aha, i po prostu odczuwałeś nieodpartą żądzę, żeby się wypowiadać w tym watku, mimo że nie masz nic konkretnego do wniesienia.
> 
> Talk about logic.


Czuję się skrytykowany, może słusznie, nie jestem do końca o tym przekonany. Każdy ma prawo do swojej opinii. Jeśli mój niski poziom dyskusji istotnie jest taki to przyjmuję to ze zrozumienim i nie będę się dalej angażował w tę rozmowę.


----------



## PA_System

Dzięki za zrozumienie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Raczej logiczne, bo polega na fragmentarycznym przedstawieniu wnioskowania albo na założeniu, że inni podzielają nasze założenia.
> Definicja skrót myślowy w języku polski
> 
> 
> Gazeta Wyborcza, jako medium zaangażowane politycznie i programowo wrogie obozowi, w którym jest Gowin, ma żywotny interes w tym, żeby przedstawiać przedstawicieli obozu rządzącego jako kłamców, idiotów i złodziei - bez względu na to, czy w danym, konkretnym, przypadku jest to zgodne z prawdą. Dlatego nie traktowałbym ich wypowiedzi jako miarodajnych językowo. To raczej chwyty erystyczne.
> 
> 
> Choćby to, że na tle innych kultur europejskich w tym samym okresie kobiety w Polsce miały szczególnie silną pozycję i były otoczone szczególnym szacunkiem. I to akurat jest prawda - przynajmniej do lat 70 ubiegłego wieku. Ale taka rola polemisty, żeby "nie rozumieć", to wtedy przynajmniej można się nie zgodzić. A to, że 100 lat temu było to daleko niewystarczające, jak na oczekiwania p. Jucewicz, to już inna historia.
> 
> Ale tak naprawdę, należałoby zapytać Gowina, co dokładnie miał na myśli.


Uważam, że nie na miejscu jest mieszanie polityki do tej dyskusji. Po pierwsze, forum jest językowe, nie polityczne, więc należy unkać polemiki politycznej. Po drugie, wypowiedź Gowina dotyczy kultury, a nie polityki.

A jeżeli chodzi o wyrażenie “skrót myślowy”, to dla mnie oczywistym jest, że autorka tych słów posługuje się ironią. W słownikowym znaczeniu “skrót myślowy” to wypowiedź niejasna z powodu braku oczywistego powiązania pomiędzy poszczególnymi elementami wypowiedzi.

W języku potocznym natomiast to coraz bardziej popularne powiedzenie kwalifikujące negatywnie, które oznacza półprawdę, nieprawdę, albo nonsens, eufemizm z silną domieszką ironii.

A tak zwany “szacunek dla kobiet”, o którym mówi Gowin, to głównie ceremonialne i deklaratywne okazywanie szacunku od święta, przy jednoczesnej dyskryminacji, lekceważeniu i źle ukrywanej pogardzie, tak bardzo rozpowszechnionej w Polsce, jak i na całym świecie, na przykład napaści słowne i fizyczne na kobiety przez przeciwników “politycznych”. (Kto to ru..a).


----------



## PA_System

Abstrahując już od offtopa, którego - chyba wszyscy się zgodzimy - nie zawsze da się uniknąć, jak byś spróbował oddać to po angielsku, Ben Jamin?


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Uważam, że nie na miejscu jest mieszanie polityki do tej dyskusji. Po pierwsze, forum jest językowe, nie polityczne, więc należy unkać polemiki politycznej.


To daj dobry przykład i sam tego unikaj. 

Zgadzam się całkowicie z twierdzeniem, że forum jest językowe. Jednak w przypadku wątku dotyczącego artykułu par excellence politycznego, zamieszczonego w politycznie zaangażowanym medium polityka jest tu zamieszana od samego początku.



Ben Jamin said:


> A jeżeli chodzi o wyrażenie “skrót myślowy”, to dla mnie oczywistym jest, że autorka tych słów posługuje się ironią. W słownikowym znaczeniu “skrót myślowy” to wypowiedź niejasna z powodu braku oczywistego powiązania pomiędzy poszczególnymi elementami wypowiedzi.


Co to wnosi ponad to, co już napisałem?



Ben Jamin said:


> A tak zwany “szacunek dla kobiet”, o którym mówi Gowin, to głównie ceremonialne i deklaratywne okazywanie szacunku od święta, przy jednoczesnej dyskryminacji, lekceważeniu i źle ukrywanej pogardzie, tak bardzo rozpowszechnionej w Polsce, jak i na całym świecie, na przykład napaści słowne i fizyczne na kobiety przez przeciwników “politycznych”. (Kto to ru..a).


To kompletnie nie ma związku z tematem wątku, natomiast jest Twoją oceną wypowiedzi Gowina.



IMHO, the topic of the thread is exhausted, while the discussion migrated towards politics and personal attacks . Consequently, I believe that the thread can and should now be closed.


----------



## PA_System

Tematem wątku jest ustalenie, jak po angielsku oddać zwrot "skrót myślowy". To z całą pewnością nie zostało wyczerpane.


----------



## jasio

PA_System said:


> Tematem wątku jest ustalenie, jak po angielsku oddać zwrot "skrót myślowy". To z całą pewnością nie zostało wyczerpane.


W kontekście tego konkretnego artykułu? Myślę, że propozycja zawarta w pierwszej odpowiedzi @koper2 jest trafna. Niemal wszystko, co nastąpiło potem jest już tylko biciem piany.


----------



## PA_System

Zarówno w jego kontekście, jak i - w miarę możliwości - ogólnej definicji. 
"In a nutshell" wg mnie nie pasuje, to nieco inne znaczenie jednak. 
Poza tym, już abstrahując, nawet gdyby, to nie jest przecież powód do zamykania wątku. Może ktoś jeszcze coś doda od siebie. WR to nie Elektroda.


----------



## jasio

Istota propozycji był raczej way of thinking... Rzeczone skróty myślowe są tu raczej nośnikiem ironii i same w sobie nie mają większego znaczenia. 

A jeżeli potrzebujesz znaleźć zwrot, który odda way of thinking w możliwie zjadliwy I ironiczny sposób - to już raczej native'ow wypadałoby spytac.

Ale skoro nalegasz...
skrót myślowy - Tłumaczenie na angielski - polskich przykładów | Reverso Context


----------



## PA_System

Naprawdę myślisz, że tego zwrotu najpierw nie sprawdziłem w tego typu serwisach? Oczywiście, że sprawdziłem; co więcej, nawet o tym napisałem w pierwszym poście. Ponadto, zapytałem native'ów. Problem w tym, że prawie żadnemu te zwroty nie pasują. Jak dotąd najtrafniejsza wydaje się być pozycja "a mental leap" opisana przez użytkownika lentulax jako:

'A mental leap' suggests something different (to me) - it suggests that, in presenting your case, you haven't fully spelt out your arguments, that, in your desire to be brief, you've left out some element necessary to the articulation of your argument which you have taken for granted , but which your friend may not.

Idealną sytuacją byłoby gdyby mógł się wypowiedzieć jakiś native, który dobrze włada naszym językiem. Było tu kiedyś kilku takich, ale może już się nie logują od jakiegoś czasu.


----------



## grassy

jasio said:


> *Gazeta Wyborcza, jako medium zaangażowane politycznie i programowo wrogie obozowi, w którym jest Gowin*, ma żywotny interes w tym, żeby przedstawiać przedstawicieli obozu rządzącego jako kłamców, idiotów i złodziei - bez względu na to, czy w danym, konkretnym, przypadku jest to zgodne z prawdą. *Dlatego nie traktowałbym ich wypowiedzi jako miarodajnych językowo. *To raczej chwyty erystyczne.


Formal fallacy - Wikipedia


jasio said:


> IMHO, the topic of the thread is exhausted, while the discussion migrated towards politics and personal attacks . Consequently, I believe that the thread can and should now be closed.


Ale przecież to ty pierwszy wciągnąłeś w to politykę. Naprawdę nie widzisz, że się ośmieszasz?


koper2 said:


> Uważam, że "skrót myślowy" to nonsens; jak można skrócić myśl? Można coś powiedzieć zwięźle, omówić pokrótce, streścić ale "skrócić myśl" aby otrzymać "skrót myślowy" to purnonsense.


To w takim razie zagadka dla ciebie: jak wieloryb może być wielorybem skoro to ssak? 


PA_System said:


> 'A mental leap' suggests something different (to me) - it suggests that, in presenting your case, you haven't fully spelt out your arguments, that, in your desire to be brief, you've left out some element necessary to the articulation of your argument which you have taken for granted , but which your friend may not.


Tak, to jak najbardziej pasuje i nie byłoby to złe tłumaczenie, tylko osobiście raczej bym tego tak nie przetłumaczył *w tym kontekście*, z powodu, który podałem we moim wcześniejszym wpisie: Jucewicz wydaje się bardziej odnosić do _treści _wypowiedzi Gowina, a nie sposobu ich wyrażania. Kiedy czytam ten artykuł to odnoszę wrażenie, że ona po prostu się z nim nie zgadza, a *nie*, że nie rozumie jego wypowiedzi czy też ich wnioskowania.

Wnioski: różni tłumacze różnie tłumaczą. Można tłumaczyć mniej lub bardziej dosłownie, o ile się ma dobre powody przemawiający za takim lub innym wyborem tłumaczeniowym. Bo to też nie jest tak, że nie ma złych tłumaczeń czy nieuzasadnionych wyborów, bo takich też jest sporo.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> To daj dobry przykład i sam tego unikaj.
> 
> Zgadzam się całkowicie z twierdzeniem, że forum jest językowe. Jednak w przypadku wątku dotyczącego artykułu par excellence politycznego, zamieszczonego w politycznie zaangażowanym medium polityka jest tu zamieszana od samego początku.
> 
> 
> Co to wnosi ponad to, co już napisałem?
> 
> 
> To kompletnie nie ma związku z tematem wątku, natomiast jest Twoją oceną wypowiedzi Gowina.
> dó
> 
> 
> IMHO, the topic of the thread is exhausted, while the discussion migrated towards politics and personal attacks . Consequently, I believe that the thread can and should now be closed.


W mojej wypowiedzi nie ma ataku na osoby, ani na poglądy polityczne, jest wyjaśnienie podtekstu kulturowego. Pani, która wypowiada się o wypowiedzi pana Gowina nie zgadza się z nim i daje temu wyraz w sposób eufemistyczno-ironiczny.


----------



## koper2

grassy said:


> To w takim razie zagadka dla ciebie: jak twieloryb może być wielorybem skoro to ssak?


Pozornie wygląda to na zagadkę ale według mnie nie jest taką. Jeśli "wieloryb" ma swój źródłosłów w "zwieloktronieniu ryby" to to nie ma sensu. Być może nazywano to zwierzę w czasie gdy nikt nie zastanawiał nad tym czy to jest ssak czy nie i tak już zostało; nazwa mimo wszystko odnosi się do rzeczownika konkretnego.

PS: jestem emertowanym marynarzem i mogę podać parę przykładów z języka angielskiego, jak na przykład "portside" i "starboardside" definjujace odpowiednio lewą i prawą burtę statku. Jeśli dwa statki idą kursami przeciwnymi na zderzenie to wystarczy aby oficerowie wachtowi użyli kilku słów aby uniknąć kolizji, np:
(Zakładam, że statki A i B określiły nawzajem swoje pozycje i przedstawiły się sobie.)

A: M/t "B" M/v "A" calling.
B: M/v "A". Go ahead.
A: Port to port.
B: Copy that. Port to port.
Sens tego krótkiego dialogu jest taki, że statki będą się mijać lewymi burtami. Co to ma wspólnego z portem?


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> W mojej wypowiedzi nie ma ataku na osoby, ani na poglądy polityczne, jest wyjaśnienie podtekstu kulturowego. Pani, która wypowiada się o wypowiedzi pana Gowina nie zgadza się z nim i daje temu wyraz w sposób eufemistyczno-ironiczny.


A w mojej jest jakiś atak, że się jej tak czepnales "za politykę"? :-O
Bo ja uważam, że dałem wyjaśnienie kontekstu polityczno-kulturowego, który dla tłumaczenia zwrotu op w tym kontekście może mieć znaczenie.


----------



## grassy

koper2 said:


> PS: jestem emertowanym marynarzem i mogę podać parę przykładów z języka angielskiego


A tu mnie zaskoczyłeś, bo ze swoim zapałem do gramatyki i brakami w wyczuciu ducha języka bardziej mi się wydawałeś studentem II roku anglistyki.


----------



## koper2

grassy said:


> A tu mnie zaskoczyłeś, bo ze swoim zapałem do gramatyki i brakami w wyczuciu ducha języka bardziej mi się wydawałeś studentem II roku anglistyki.


Sam jestem zaskoczony tym zapałem. Postanowiłem się nie nudzić na emeryturze i zająłem się angielskim, bo tylko to mi zostało z morskiego fachu co mogłem trochę podszlifować. Na morzu ten angielski jest "international one"; trzeba rozumieć filipiński angielski, hinduski, szkocki, australijski czy indonezyjski. Z gramatyką jako taką nie ma to nic wspólnego. Wystarczy znać około tysiąca słów, żeby się sprawnie komunikować i to w sytuacjach gdzie margines błędu nie istnieje, bo konsekwencje "nie dogadania się" mogą być dramatyczne, jeśli nie tragiczne.


----------



## PA_System

koper2 said:


> : M/t "B" M/v "A" calling.
> B: M/v "A". Go ahead.
> A: Port to port.
> B: Copy that. Port to port.
> Sens tego krótkiego dialogu jest taki, że statki będą się mijać lewymi burtami. Co to ma wspólnego z portem?


Nie wiem, co to ma wspólnego z portem, ale to na pewno jakiś skrót myślowy.


----------



## grassy

koper2 said:


> bo tylko to mi zostało z morskiego fachu


To, i inna kobieta w każdym porcie.


----------



## koper2

grassy said:


> To, i inna kobieta w każdym porcie.


Tu także angielski się przydaje choć niekoniecznie. Pamiętam jak dziewczyny z Jamajki miały niezły ubaw gdy one mnie rozumialy doskonale a ja miałem kłopoty z ich angielskim w wersji "Jamaican Patois".


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> A w mojej jest jakiś atak, że się jej tak czepnales "za politykę"? :-O
> Bo ja uważam, że dałem wyjaśnienie kontekstu polityczno-kulturowego, który dla tłumaczenia zwrotu op w tym kontekście może mieć znaczenie.


Napisałeś: "Gazeta Wyborcza, jako medium zaangażowane politycznie i programowo wrogie obozowi, w którym jest Gowin, ma *żywotny interes w tym, żeby przedstawiać przedstawicieli obozu rządzącego jako kłamców, idiotów i złodziei* - bez względu na to, czy w danym, konkretnym, przypadku jest to zgodne z prawdą. "
Nie jest to atak na konkretną osobę, tylko na gazetę.  Została tu jednak przekroczona granica wypowiedzi politycznej. Poza tym atak na Gazetę Wyborczą jest w tym wypadku nieuzasadniony, ponieważ autorka polemizuje tutaj z osobistymi poglądami pana Gowina w kulturalny sposób i o żadnych kłamcach ani złodziejach nie ma tam mowy, i tego trzeba było się trzymać.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Nie jest to atak na konkretną osobę, tylko na gazetę.


To w ogóle nie jest atak, tylko stwierdzenie stanu faktycznego. Może tylko trochę przerysowane. 
I to, czy w danym artykule jest 0% prawdy czy 100% prawdy, czy jest obiektywny czy subiektywny i czy jest napisany kulturalnie czy nie, nie ma tu nic do rzeczy. Ważne jest to, że GW posługuje się językiem propagandy, nacechowanym emocjonalnie, w związku z czym szukając dobrego tłumaczenia trzeba wziąć pod uwagę również kontekst emocjonalny, nawet kosztem dosłownosci, bo bez tego tłumaczenie może nie być adekwatne. 

Ale rozumiem, że jako zwolennik linii politycznej GW możesz postrzegać to inaczej.


----------

